# Hello to all fellow bodybuilders



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a quick hello note, I am Jay from Essex, been into bodybuilding for about 4yrs and now looking to compete in my first show. currently going thru a bulk phase untill the end of march, then looking at 2 months maintainance and 16 weeks dieting. will be doing a journal so pls keep a look out for my journal on here. chrs jay.

*to give up when we feel pain is for the weak, bodybuilding is not for the faint hearted.*


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome to UKM


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

This forum is for proper bodybuilders mate!! Lol


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I must be right at home on this forum franki3, see you at CHF soon mate for another great workout.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have put UKM hav't I I meant muscle chat lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> I have put UKM hav't I I meant muscle chat lol


Freddie how could you.........tut...tut


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i know I'll have to start a Roul Mote? thread up, or would you if?? thread lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

hows your cycle going frankie, I'm doing PCT first for ages its killing me lol


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

freddee said:


> hows your cycle going frankie, I'm doing PCT first for ages its killing me lol


I train with franki freddie, I am currently on a cycle of deca & test e and front loading with dbol. Looking to get some good hard gains on a 10 week cycle the 2 mths growth and 16 weeks tren & poss test.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would look to do thr rip blend if I was you its pretty good test/tren/mast all at 75mgs I had some good results from this last year, deca is good in winter especially for your joints but its quite suppressive, I added masteron to my test deca cycle this winter and kept the water off.....


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

I have heard mixed reviews on masterdon, very good for cutting I hear. Looking to bulk at moment fredde loving the strength gains on this cycle allready


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I seem to get better strength on tren myself, masteron is well under rated imo but on its own its useless.....


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

So how long av u been training for freddie ? And where r u from mate ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> hows your cycle going frankie, I'm doing PCT first for ages its killing me lol


On my 2nd week Fred so don't know if it's just in my head that I feel stronger(probably to be honest lol)

Wot you doing Fred for pct?

And have you lost any strength?

How long will you have off Fred till next one?


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Franki mate u r deffo getting stronger just look at the weight we was shoulder pressing this morn


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have lost a little strength but to be honest I am not doing the weight at the moment anyway i am trying to get some ccondition so have upped the intensity and the reps

My PCT is tamoxifen HCG and a back up of D aspartic acid, don't want to do clomid.

I live in chesire and have been training again serious for a few years now before that I was training more for general fitness but got the bug again, its all a bit late for me I will be 50 this year, but still hanging in, and in quite good shape for winter....


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

beefy_jay said:


> So how long av u been training for freddie ? And where r u from mate ?


He may be nearly 50 Jay but Fred is a monster ithink his pics are still on here very impressive....and been a great help to me!!!


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

That is great fred, just turned 40 last year and training more intensely now than ever. Looking to compete this year so arse to the ground and hard intense training and nutrition plus plenty of rest yes rest love a power nap


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So you finally managed those 6kg db shoulder presses. Congrats franki.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello London 1976, u r more than welcome to come and train at chf in Braintree Essex mate with me and franki ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> So you finally managed those 6kg db shoulder presses. Congrats franki.


You can be such a bitch London lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers beefy but it's too far, not long before you get to those double figures. Them 10kg bells must be daunting for you everytime you see them, just keep at it and and maybe next year it will be possible. Everybody has dreams franki lol. Just keep drinking your protein shakes lad


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you've joined the Musclechat website and glad you've joined us on the darkside of AAS's. I spoke to Frank today and he said I should come down and train with you 2 big dudes.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Them 10kg bells must be daunting for you everytime you see them, just keep at it and and maybe next year it will be possible. Everybody has dreams franki lol. Just keep drinking your protein shakes lad


that is quality mate ... you are getting funnier! i liked your earlier remarks on deadlift form, when you said



London1976 said:


> I like the way you describe your deadlifting, bit similiar to me, but i sometimes fart halfway through


brilliant


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I have my rep back now ronnie


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i have tried ... and i've even been spreading the love around and yet its still not letting me rep you! sorry. will keep trying though :icon_frown:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep repping ronnie lol, even if it means repping franki lol


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Glad you've joined the Musclechat website and glad you've joined us on the darkside of AAS's. I spoke to Frank today and he said I should come down and train with you 2 big dudes.


 yann u should deffo come down for a work out, would be good to av u training with us for a session mate. Franki was just talking about that during our leg workout this morning.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

London1976 said:


> Cheers beefy but it's too far, not long before you get to those double figures. Them 10kg bells must be daunting for you everytime you see them, just keep at it and and maybe next year it will be possible. Everybody has dreams franki lol. Just keep drinking your protein shakes lad


 like the reply mate where in london do u train maybe av to pop down for a session there one day on a invite mate. both me and the big lad franki.


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

London1976 said:


> So you finally managed those 6kg db shoulder presses. Congrats franki.


LOL quality london with his cold cold banter


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I train in a poxy leisure centre jay. I'm not too far from muscleworks in bethnal green, it's a fiver to get in and when i'm not too busy me, u and tiny franki could have a sess there. Maybe in 2 weeks or so


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Will have to set a defo date on that London, will speak to franki and check if ok with him as well. Had a good leg session today even had to av a power nap this savvy yawn. Get back into gym in morn and hit arms and abs tomoz. The test e and deca cycle is going well and front loading with dbol so strength gains are good. After this cycle of 10wks it's then 8 wks maintain


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Keep repping ronnie lol, even if it means repping franki lol


i think that repping is a little out of fashion on here.

i have had quite a few replys to posts saying good post or whatever and have not received any rep, good or bad.

not sure if everyone is even aware of what rep is, how it works and how to give it etc?

i think there needs to be more concise transparency surrounding this matter, including just how many other reps do you need to give out before you can rep that person again?

in our case, london, i gave you bad rep, but now it won't let me give you good rep?!? why?!?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

obviously not a new problem;



Tall said:


> For rep to work, everyone needs to rep in order to allow the rep to recharge.
> 
> Because no one reps, then you could have repped someone 3 months ago, but not have been able to recharge that rep so you still can't rep them until you've repped a considerable number of people...


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking at training at Hercules gym in Colchester this Monday can't wait.


----------

